# Good Restaurants on Maui



## nazclk (Feb 14, 2008)

Suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Either in Lahaina or Kehei 
TIA


----------



## Time2Ponder (Feb 14, 2008)

Roy's Kahana -- Asian fusion.


----------



## pacheco18 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mama's Fish House -- very expensive but a must for lunch

David Paul's Lahaina Grill -- for a fabulous dinner by any standards -- make a reservation


----------



## Luanne (Feb 14, 2008)

I second the recommendation for Mama's Fish House.  Very expensive, but worth it.

Lahaina:  Kimo's

Kihei:  Nothing really notable comes to mind.  We were there a couple of years ago and ate at several places, but except for Bada Bing (which was good, not great) I can't remember the names of the places.


----------



## Hoc (Feb 15, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Kihei:  Nothing really notable comes to mind.



Sunday brunch at the Maui Prince Hotel is recognized as the best brunch on the island (buffet brunch).  Bring your swimsuit and change after brunch, because the beach in front of the hotel is great.

Also in Kihei is Eskimo Candy, which has the freshest fish on the island -- either take-out raw, as a deli, or eat it nearby as a plate lunch.  But don't eat it there, or you will be eating outside, competing with the locals for one of about four picnic table/benches and with the flies for your food.  Take it about a quarter mile away to the nearby beach.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 15, 2008)

pacheco18 said:


> David Paul's Lahaina Grill -- for a fabulous dinner by any standards -- make a reservation



A second for David Paul's.  It is pricey, however.  Expect to spend $100+ for dinner for two.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 15, 2008)

Hoc said:


> Sunday brunch at the Maui Prince Hotel is recognized as the best brunch on the island (buffet brunch).  Bring your swimsuit and change after brunch, because the beach in front of the hotel is great.



Wasn't thinking of the Maui Prince as being in Kihei.    I do agree the beach is wonderful, it's our favorite on the island.  Haven't had brunch there, so can't comment on the food.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 15, 2008)

"Fish & Poi" is located in the Napili Shores in Kapalua which was pretty good.  Lunch & Dinner menus ran from $9 - $20 in a nice setting.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 15, 2008)

Mama's is a must - save you pennies somewhere else though - it's pricey.  Lunch is a bit better than dinner.  http://www.mamasfishhouse.com/

We always save our last night for Leilani's On The Beach - the food is very good and the sunset views are spectacular.  Ask for a window table.  http://www.leilanis.com/static/index.cfm?action=group&contentID=99

Breakfast at Napili Kai Beach Club is a treat also - great way to start a day at the beach.  Just eat and then roll down onto the sand.  Great banana pancakes - get a side of macadamia nuts along side. http://www.napilikai.com/docs/BREAKFAST.pdf


----------



## azsunluvr (Feb 16, 2008)

*Our favorites:*

For local food: Aloha Mixed Plate - Lahaina
For a burger: Jonny's Burger Joint - Ka'anapali
For a sunset dinner: Leilani's on the Beach - Whaler's Village
For a great view: Ma'alaea Grill - Ma'alaea


----------



## Stressy (Feb 17, 2008)

For Take out:

Honokowai Okazuya & Deli 

Between Ka'anapali and Kahana in Honokowai (of course  )

Stop by and take it back to your unit or have a picnic on the beach. You won't regret it-I promise.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Feb 18, 2008)

Canoe's in Lahaina.

Marty


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 18, 2008)

Stressy said:


> For Take out:
> 
> Honokowai Okazuya & Deli
> 
> ...



Honokowai Okazuya & Deli was originally opened by a chef from Mama'a Fish House - one of the best restaurants on Maui.  Although he no longer owns it, the new owner has been faithful to the concept of generous portions of gourmet food at take-out prices.  Don't let the appearance of this place and it's strip mall location fool you - this is the best combination of food/price on Maui.  It's perfect for a picnic or to take back and eat on your Lanai.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of our favorites:
CJ's Deli
Kimo's
Hula Grill
Leilani's
Aloha Mixed Plate
Gazebo for breakfast


----------



## bruwery (Feb 19, 2008)

For Italian food, my wife and I pop into Basil Tomatoes on each visit.  I never see it mentioned anywhere as a must, but we really like the place.  The food and service are good, and the views across the golf course are phenomenal.  It's not cheap, but I it's probably average for Maui.  Expect $30 - $35 per entree.

It's in the Kaanapali resort area, at the end of Kekaa drive. (At the entrance to the Royal Lahaina resort).

If you show up before sunset, they offer an early bird discount where you get 50% off every second entree.  (You don't have to eat them both yourself; your companion can have the second one.  )

Dittos to the earlier Mama's Fishhouse comments.  We popped in there last Saturday for lunch before flying home.  Expensive, yes.  My entree was $46, but WOW, was it good.  Two kinds of fish (mahi mahi and ono), pulled pork, rum-soaked banana, fresh coconut, papaya, and more.  Terrific food, wonderful presentation, great service, and outstanding views.  $16 for a cocktail is pretty steep, but we weren't having drinks that day, so it didn't matter to us.

Lahaina Fish Company on Front Street in downtown Lahaina has a mahi mahi sandwich on the menu.  Ask for it blackened (cajun style - not mother-in-law cooking style).  Best fish sandwich I've ever had.  Again, terrific views.  Don't eat the basket of waste they call dinner rolls, though - unless you have no taste buds whatsoever (in which case you likely wouldn't be inquiring about good restaurants).


----------



## bruwery (Feb 19, 2008)

One more thing: our travel companions are big fish taco lovers, and they firmly believe that the fish tacos at Leilani's On The Beach are the best they've ever had.  They're big tacos, too, and the $12.50 price gets you two of them.  If you're just looking for a light lunch, you may want to split the order.


----------



## Stressy (Feb 19, 2008)

bruwery said:


> One more thing: our travel companions are big fish taco lovers, and they firmly believe that the fish tacos at Leilani's On The Beach are the best they've ever had.  They're big tacos, too, and the $12.50 price gets you two of them.  If you're just looking for a light lunch, you may want to split the order.



I agree about the fish tacos. I love Leilani's for lunch...gazing at the ocean. I used to always order the cobb salad but I branched out and had the fish tacos and I was very pleased. I really like lunch here. Many prefer the Hula Grill-but I LOVE Leilani's.


----------



## LAX Mom (Feb 20, 2008)

I love both the Hula Grill & Leilani's, but you can only get the Hula Pie at Leilani's! For some reason they don't serve it at the Hula Grill. 
Hula Pie....now that's worth a trip to Hawaii!


----------



## Syed (Feb 20, 2008)

*Maui Restaurants*



nazclk said:


> Suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Either in Lahaina or Kehei
> TIA



Capische is a great restaurant in Wailea.Fine dining and I think very romantic--great sunset views,views of Kiehi and Maalaea Harbor and the West Maui mountains.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 20, 2008)

Alexander's Fish & Chips in Kihei


----------



## LisaRex (Feb 20, 2008)

We ordered carryout from Outbacks Steakhouse and then had a candlelit dinner on our lanai over a bottle of wine.   Nothing more romantic than that.


----------



## Hawaii123 (Feb 22, 2008)

Longhi's in Lahaina - gourmet food, nice location accross from the water tho


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 22, 2008)

Is second the recommendation for Alexanders Fish and Chips in Kihei.

And - since we stay at the Whaler on Maui - we always start out having a cocktail at next door at Hula Grill without feet in the sand - listening to music and watching the water.  Ahhhhh


----------



## jzsackst (Feb 22, 2008)

I was in Maui about 14 years ago and remember Leilani's and the location.  Where is the Hula Grill.  I believe I read somewhere they are owed by the same person/people.  If so, what is the difference.


----------



## bobbornstein (Feb 22, 2008)

*Hidden Jewel*

Dare I give this one out, we found this restaurant on our last trip. I wish they had their menu online. Excellent food and service and not expensive.

Market Street Cafe


----------



## Luanne (Feb 22, 2008)

jzsackst said:


> I was in Maui about 14 years ago and remember Leilani's and the location.  Where is the Hula Grill.  I believe I read somewhere they are owed by the same person/people.  If so, what is the difference.



All of these restaurants are in the same restaurant group, TS:
Cliffhouse
Duke's Huntington Beach
Duke's Kauai 
Duke's Malibu 
Duke's Waikiki 
Hula Grill Kaanapali 
Hula Grill Waikiki 
Jake's Del Mar 
Keoki's Paradise 
Kimo's 
Leilani's 
Sunnyside Lodge


----------



## azsunluvr (Feb 22, 2008)

jzsackst said:


> I was in Maui about 14 years ago and remember Leilani's and the location.  Where is the Hula Grill.  I believe I read somewhere they are owed by the same person/people.  If so, what is the difference.



Leilani's and Hula Grill are right across the courtyard from each other. Hula Grill is wonderful, but more expensive than Leilani's patio.


----------

